# Sketchup 5



## Steve Maskery (21 Aug 2005)

Morning to all you Sketchup users. Has anyone tried the new version?

I've had a go, and, to be honest, apart from looking a bit prettier (the icons are a bit more arty), it doesn't seem to be very much different, at least in the areas I use. Pehaps the developments are in the more architechtural and film-set areas.

I've not got much free time left, but I don't think I'll be spending money upgrading.

Anyone else have any views?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chris Knight (21 Aug 2005)

Steve,
Thanks for the report. I haven't tried it but looking at the Sketchup forum it wasn't clear that it would be an especially useful upgrade. Is the Sandbox they talk about useful at all for cabinetry?


----------



## wizer (21 Aug 2005)

ive downloaded and had a quick look. Must admit I actually like the new icons :wink:


----------

